# Handkerchief Quilt



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would love to do a handkerchief quilt, but wondered how to deal with handkerchiefs of different sizes. If you buy new ones they're all the same size, but I want to use the vintage ones I've collected over the years and they're all different sizes. I've looked at some that were pieced together like a crazy quilt, which I guess would be fine, but I like the look of 'blocks' better. Any ideas? 
Also, I don't know how to applique so would I use a iron-on backing of some sort for some stiffness?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

you can use a hand stitch called the Blanket Stitch is a running stitch that as you work you come down then insert the needle through the patch and the backing, bring it up just past the edge of the patch catching the loop of the thread under the needle. if done right it will look like a bunch of upside down "L" right tight next to each other. if you do it with embroidery thread it will decorative. it is not a hard stitch but needs to be even to look good.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

here is a you tube link


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, heck I know how to do that stitch! I didn't know applique was done that way. I thought it was something fancy :teehee: 
I think I could also just do a satin or zig zag with the machine to keep the hankies on a larger background square. Since I have different sizes of hankies then I guess there would just be a larger amount ofckground square showing on some blocks than on others. I think maybe the variety will look nice. Not sure if it's the right time of the year to start something like this. Wish I would have thought about it last month.

http://krafterkat.blogspot.com/2010/08/handkerchief-memory-quilt.html


----------



## Rain23 (Jul 18, 2011)

Could you maybe stitch the handkerchiefs onto a sheet the same size as your quilt, just centering them into marked off blocks, then quilt along the outlines of the blocks? Seems like the handkerchiefs would hold up better that way. I'm thinking about doing this with a collection of doilies. 

Best of luck with your quilt. Whatever you choose, it will be lovely.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ooo! White doilies on black blocks would be really striking wouldn't it? I've seen a black quilt with the white "wedding" hankies and it was stunning.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

what Andi said!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Well, heck I know how to do that stitch! I didn't know applique was done that way. I thought it was something fancy :teehee:
> I think I could also just do a satin or zig zag with the machine to keep the hankies on a larger background square. Since I have different sizes of hankies then I guess there would just be a larger amount ofckground square showing on some blocks than on others. I think maybe the variety will look nice. Not sure if it's the right time of the year to start something like this. Wish I would have thought about it last month.
> 
> http://krafterkat.blogspot.com/2010/08/handkerchief-memory-quilt.html


Anytime is a good time to start a sewing project. Even with summer coming it is nice to be able to sit and let your work go for even an hour. If you want them all the same size, you can trim the bigger ones down. If not, I would lay them out in groups of size. Say you have 4 small, 3 bigger and 4 middle size. You could put the in strips, lay the 4 going down in a row, skip for a border, lay the 3 at an angle, skip for another border lay the rest down to match the other side. I like to lay stuff out, walk away for about 5 mins and when you look at it, where does you eye go? Take it from there.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

You could use the largest kerchief as your size guide. I'd add strips of solid cotton fabric to the smaller ones to make them all the same size.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

What Katie does is lay out all the kerchiefs of the same width in rows, making the rows the same length as much as possible. Sew all the rows individually and then the rows together, then she adds a backing once the rows are together. It makes it really easy if you want to add a center piece to the quilt. She has done this also from denim quilts that she has made from old blue jeans.


----------

